# collspan--what did i do wrong?



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

ok i am working on seting up the table that will make the base of my site, but my collspan is not working!!!!!!! i have no Fing clue whats wrong its been a while scince i did HTML, i need the nav to span two colmns heres my code

<HTML>
<Head>
<Title>
Template
</Title>
</Head>


<Body bgcolor=000000>




<!--banner Table-->
<Div Align="center"> 
<Table width=90% height=20% bgcolor=#000000>

<TR>
<TD>
<Div align="center">
<Img SRC="RPG Lords Banner.jpg"></img>
</Div>
</TD>
</TR>
</Table>
<!--Table End-->



<!--Table Begin-->
<Div Align="center"> 
<Table width=90% height=94% bgcolor=#FF0000 border color=#000000> 
<!--Nav Bar-->
<TR>
<TD width=90% height=5% collspan=2>
Hi
</TD>
</TR>

<!--Main-->
<TR>
<TD width=30% height=70%>
OMFG
</TD>
<TD width=70% height=70%>
WEEEEE!!!!!!!
</TD>
</TR> 
</table>
<!--Table end-->


<--Copy Right-->
<Div align="right">

<Font color="yellow">
Morons Playing With Fire Inc.
</Font>
---------
</Div>
<!--Copy Right End-->


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

LMAO 3 hours i spent today and coulnt fined out whats wrong, i had an extra l in colspan ........ thanks for taking the time to read this!!!!!


----------

